# Vermilion River conditions



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

The Vermilion started breaking up yesterday, today the whole bottom is flooded from Rt. 2 down stream but still locked up down in the marina areas to the lake. Mill Hollow is closed and Homeland Security is at the top of the hill with the road closed and flood signs up. And it will get much worse after any rain in the next two days. When the ice jams do let go the down river will flood again in the campground and marina areas downtown. I think it's gonna get bad if we get the amount of rain predicted.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I am dreaming of fishable water this weekend but it's not gonna happen


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

Well that shot my dreams down lol thanks for the update


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Huron river any better?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Angling said:


> Huron river any better?


Most of the rivers that held ice over the winter will be bad for awhile. The only possibility that I would consider is the Cuyahoga upstream through the valley. It seemed to remain open all winter, however rain tonight and tomorrow may sink that one also. Cold Creek is another possible option.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

There are actually a few places fishing right now, but not the main tribs. If you're looking for main tribs, its possible on higher stretches of the Rocky or Chagrin by next weekend, but most likely two weeks.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Huron was flowing high & muddy yesterday with some ice chunks & large logs flowing through per a good source I heard yesterday.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

My camper is on the vermillion at river view campground. Went up yesterday to strap everything down and prep her for the flood and there was no water in campground yet. Today is a different story I'm sure. Crews were on the lake with barges with cranes with a wrecking ball device and a bacoe breaking ice... 

Drove over to Huron and the river was locked up off rt 6 both ways


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> My camper is on the vermillion at river view campground. Went up yesterday to strap everything down and prep her for the flood and there was no water in campground yet. Today is a different story I'm sure. Crews were on the lake with barges with cranes with a wrecking ball device and a bacoe breaking ice...
> 
> Drove over to Huron and the river was locked up off rt 6 both ways


Huron looked much better last night......wouldnt fish north of turnpike anyway....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't fish any rivers west of Cleveland for chrome. So I don't know where spots are on any of the rivers to the west.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> I don't fish any rivers west of Cleveland for chrome. So I don't know where spots are on any of the rivers to the west.


Never had the time to head east. The strays close to home are fine....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm down in hartville( akron/canton area) so it's closer for me to head east then west. Can be at Rock or chagrin in a hr or grand in hr and a half.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> The strays close to home are fine....



Heh. I like that. ^^^^


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Vermillion is west......


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I said its closet for me to head east then west. I never chase chrome west of the rocky. Pass too many productive rivers along the way plus the drive time sucks.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Rocky isn't closer than huron, I'm sure it's much more productive for chrome tho........


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Do u not understand what I'm typing? I'm from akron it is closer for me to go to the rocky or chagrin than to go to the vermilion or Huron for steel and its the opposite for you being in castalia they are closer. That's why I never fish the v or Huron. I've got a place in vermillion but only time I'm in that river is idling in the boat out onto the big lake for eyes


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I will be out fishing for some trouts tomorrow.
Won't be any of the above mentioned rivers.

I'm thinking the mention of Marblehead in your sig is throwing people off.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haven't been able to change that for a few years. No clue why. Moved campsites to vermillion from Marblehead 2 years ago. Even with that I mentioned earlier in original post I was in hartville (akron/canton area)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> I mentioned earlier in original post I was in hartville


LOL, then you should fish the east side tribs.




This thread got lost a while back.....


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

So east and west aside, anyone had any eyes on the river? Lol! Don't wanna drive down from Michigan to fish icy chocolate milk! Any reports appreciated


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Marblehead threw me for sec. Looked hartville up, saw where its at. Confusion was AssUMing since u had camped @ vermillion....u were Chroming there...... dock my boat on catawba, get my EYES from around islands & reefs. F the central basin....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I completely forgot it even said Marblehead. I always use my phone so my profile never shows up. Campground is closed nov- mid April so I can't stay there during the chrome season which sucks. So I make day trips for steel 99% of the time to the chagrin or east. Grands about the same travel time as the v but stronger numbers of fish run there! Would love to fish the v sometime just no clue where to go so I would be spending the whole day searching. 

Fish central basin for eyes mainly as I mentioned before shorter drive if I'm doing a day trip. I do spend weekends at campground fishing vermillion and around the islands.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Lot longer boat trip from vermillion. Whatever.....


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Stay East, no fish out west. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! Drove around Rocky River a little today and visibility there is coming along well. It is fishing now. Not sure on the Huron and Vermilion, but never any fish there, lol, go east.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Erieangler51..... Enjoy fishing east
atrenz.... No eyes in river yet, Fremont empty today, from downtown to ballville
Creekcrawler.... Goodluck tomorrow, north-south, where ever...
MapleMan.... Hope u catch a boatload of sheephead out EAST .... Tear it up....


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Just got back from fishing the Vermillion, fished couple hours hooked 5 landed 3, kept one male to fry, broke one off. Good color, clarity 12-18". All in all good afternoon chasing chrome.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Fished small westside trib today. Good flow, a little color still. Caught 6 today. One fresh fish Ohio 28" and 4 skippers maybe 15" each. One other was rather dark around 26". Nice to see open water.


----------

